# Chix Yakkin' 12/23/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We got a few plunderers together and launched out of Chix after the weather moved out. The list of folks included: Me; ~Sr Buggs, uncdub13 & newbie Florida Steve. 

Launch was not too bad. We got into the shcoolies pretty good out there: 



















We extracted our yaks after a good night of pullage: 




























The results: (Mind you it's a one fish limit, but we caught a plethora of side-eyes tonight). 




























~Sr Buggs caught fish, but somehow they escaped before he could bring them home....










I ended up donating a Penn 440ssg attached to an Ugly Stick to Davy Jones locker. At night, when you check your six, you can't see a swell. A paddling fool can be fooled!!!  I ate it and lost my crap: 

All in all, a good time to be had by all!!!! 

Skunk


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*I forgot...*

I was doin' the C&R thing and I just forgot to keep one :redface:. Must be gettin' that OldTimers Disease thing .

~buggs


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Official Turtle Club Member*

Skunk I will order your sticker first thing tommorow. Nice to have you in this CLUB also . Glad to see you guys had some pullage, come back and see us real soon Ryan.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Oh, the humanity!!!*

I walked the dogs around 0500 this morning in search for anything that may have washed up. I stumbled across two of my missing beers washing in the surf near the scene of the disaster. I gathered them up and cracked one, sat on the beach a called out in vein for my missing tackle. It didn't wash up. I drank my beer, put my head in my hands and cried. King Neptune is a Grinch. 

Skunk


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> I walked the dogs around 0500 this morning in search for anything that may have washed up. I stumbled across two of my missing beers washing in the surf near the scene of the disaster. I gathered them up and cracked one, sat on the beach a called out in vein for my missing tackle. It didn't wash up. I drank my beer, put my head in my hands and cried. King Neptune is a Grinch.
> 
> Skunk




LMAO!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

anyone wanna buy a Penn 440ssg attached to an Ugly Stick . Ill even throw in a couple rod leashes


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Good fishin with y'all. Had a blast with those schoolies. Started out tossin a ratltrap with the factory hooks (didnt have time to change em out) and was missing and losing a bunch, including a nicer sized one. Between losing fish and having to deal with those treble hooks in the bumpy seas, i switched over to a jig head with paddle tail (DOA and then strike king 3x) and started burnin em up as fast as i could cast. Unfortunately the eels never got a bump. Still had a good time though. Also ended up being the first time in a while that my PFD got to see some action.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice work guys*

Great job. Congrats on the catch.


----------

